# Problème DD - NTFS-3G - LION



## iGas (4 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai acheté un disque dur multimédia et je ne peux pas transférer de fichiers en écriture dessus via mon mac (OSX 10.7). Dans le manuel ils précisent d'aller sur macupdate.com et de télécharger et installer MacFuse et NTFS-3G.

J'ai installer ces 2 pkg et en redémarrant un message d'erreur s'affiche :

*NTFS-3G*

NTFS-3G could not mount /dev/disk3s1
at /Volumes/LOVE WE 2T because the following problem occurred:

dyld: Library not loaded: /usr/local/lib/libfuse.2.dylib
  Referenced from: /usr/local/bin/ntfs-3g
  Reason: image not found


Le disque dur n'est plus même plus détecté, pas de lecture, pas d'écriture.

Comment résoudre ce problème ? Est-ce à cause Lion ?

Ai-je pris une version obsolète de NTFS-3G ? (NTFS-3G 2010.10.2)

Merci *beaucoup* 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h14 ----------

J'viens de lire qu'apparement c'est impossible avec un freeware. Qu'il faut Paragon en clean install de Lion.


Super quoi, merci Lion, j'peux pas me servir d'un disque dur qui vaut les yeux de la tête.


----------



## iGas (6 Août 2011)

Toujours pas de solution ? Est-ce qu'une mise à jour d'ntfs-3G est prévu ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Août 2011)

iGas a dit:


> Est-ce qu'une mise à jour d'ntfs-3G est prévu ?



C'est à nous que tu demandes ça ? Et si tu leur posais la question à eux ? 

Bon, c'est pas un problème de périphérique, là, c'est un problème avec NTFS 3G, on déménage !


----------



## quikmac (8 Août 2011)

Pour certains, Paragon marche sans clean install


----------

